
Show HN: TrafficCop.html – A Mobile Friendly HTML5 Micro-Framework - crispytx
TrafficCop.html - A Mobile Friendly HTML5 Micro-Framework<p>Tired of &quot;Responsive Web Design&quot;? Check out TrafficCop! Simply create a mobile version of your website and place it between the &lt;div class=&quot;mobile&quot;&gt; &lt;&#x2F;div&gt; tags, and then create a desktop version to be placed between the &lt;div class=&quot;desktop&quot;&gt; &lt;&#x2F;div&gt; tags and you&#x27;re done! You can check it out here:<p><pre><code>    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;personalhomepage.xyz&#x2F;TrafficCop-0.1.html
</code></pre>
Right click and view source. Enjoy :)
======
eglover
This creates unlabeled duplicate content. It's a bad idea. Just change the CSS
under the media queries as you're already doing.

Or if you're going to be creating two pieces of contents, do a subdomain
(m.personalhomepage.xyz) and place a canonical tag.

There are many options, this isn't good standard.

------
mereck
Why would you be tired of responsive web design?

